# Flags at half-mast throughout Australia on Saturday 10 April 2021 (Duke of Edinburgh, Prince Philip)



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

[HEADING=2]*URGENT - FOR IMMEDIATE ACTION*[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]*To: All Flag Marshals: Action Australia-wide and at Australian Overseas Posts*[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]*AUSTRALIAN NATIONAL FLAG TO FLY AT HALF-MAST *[/HEADING]
[HEADING=2]*HIS ROYAL HIGHNESS THE DUKE OF EDINBURGH*[/HEADING]

Australia mourns the passing of His Royal Highness The Duke of Edinburgh.

As a mark of mourning and respect, and in accordance with protocol, the Australian National Flag should be flown at half-mast *all day on Saturday, 10 April 2021.*

Vice-Regal Standards are to remain at full-mast.

https://www.google.com.au/amp/s/amp.abc.net.au/article/8496412


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

[HEADING=2]HIS ROYAL HIGHNESS THE DUKE OF EDINBURGH (1921 - 2021)[/HEADING]
Australian National Flag to fly at Half-Mast
Saturday, 17 April 2021

To All Flag Marshals: Action Australia-wide and at Australian Overseas Posts

A Funeral Service will be held at 3pm local time (12am AEST) on Saturday, 17 April 2021, at St George's Chapel, Windsor, United Kingdom. Further information is available on The Royal Family website.

As a mark of mourning and respect and in accordance with protocol, the Australian National Flag should be flown at half-mast *all day on Saturday, 17 April 2021*.

https://www.pmc.gov.au/government/australian-national-flag/flag-network/his-royal-highness-duke-edinburgh-1921---2021


----------

